# Need Advice - Adding Cat to Household



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi everyone! I recently joined the board and am looking forward to having fun here!  Right now tho I could really use some advice/support.

I have two indoor cats that are a spayed female (14 years old) and a neutered male (12 years old). Both are declawed in the front (they were that way when I adopted them).

About a year ago a stray appeared on my patio. He was beautiful and I thought he surely must be a house pet, but I never saw any ads, etc. looking for him. He would just run past every once and awhile, so I started putting food out. He would eat it but wouldn't stick around.

Long story short, in the past year I have very, very slowly gained his trust to the point where I can now pick him up. He loves to cuddle and get on my lap. I built him a house on the patio, and he made himself quite at home.

But now I just cannot face having him outside for another winter. I want to make him my own and bring him indoors. Let's take this advice thing in steps.  

First off...right now I have him inside my garage where he is warm and dry, but...will he go crazy in there? I've let him out into the house a few times (with the other cats shut in another room) and I've opened the door, but he doesn't seem to want to go back outside. So I put him back in the garage, but he wants to be with me or in the house. He meows and paws at the door a lot, which is heartbreaking. I go out there to visit several times, but...will he be okay?

When the weather is nicer I will put him in the carrier and let him outside again, then at night bring him back in to the garage. This is the plan until we go to the vet next week for tests, shots, etc.

I know I'm rambling. But no one understands all of this better than other cat lovers, so please give me your thoughts. Thank you in advance! 

Here he is. His name is Snow Kitty.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! He's gorgeous!!!! 

Here are some great guidelines for cat-to-cat introductions:

Cat-to-Cat Introductions | Little Big Cat

You're doing the best thing by not letting him anywhere your other cats are until he's been checked out.

Wow, I couldn't let that beautiful boy freeze, either. 

Good for you!!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow! He's absolutely stunning. I agree with Marie. You're wise to keep him separated from your cats until you've had him checked out by a vet. I would just try to make him as comfortable as possible in the garage until you're able to have him seen. Good luck!


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you both! He is gorgeous, isn't he? 

The link to the article was helpful, thank you. I've read up a lot on how to do this, but I liked the idea of giving all of the cats a treat (wet food or something) while they are near each other so they associate the new cat with something good.

So...another question. I'm against de-clawing, but he has them and the other cats don't. I think it's bad enough to bring a new guy into "their house", let alone one with an advantage like that. Should I have him de-clawed? Or try those claw covers? Or leave him as is?


----------



## Saydee (Nov 9, 2010)

One thing you might consider doing if he's meowing and scratching at the door to come inside and be with you is leave a shirt that you've worn recently in the garage with him. He'll be able to smell your sent on the shirt and it might give him some comfort. This is especially true if your relationship is to the point that he lets you pick him up and likes you to give him attention.

I've always left a recently worn shirt with the vet when Booger has to stay over night.

As for the claw issue, I'd go with the soft paws. You can put them on all fours if you like. They don't hurt the cat, they last about a month, and I've had great success with them for several years. I asked my vet if there are any drawbacks to using them and she said on the contrary, that the soft paws actually reduce the potential for claw injury while playing on a cat tree or climbing on furniture.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We have many members here with _mixed_ households, and no problems. As long as you keep his nails trimmed, it shouldn't be a problem. I don't think much of the soft claws, mostly because you have to trim the nails to put them on and once you trim them, well, that kind of solves the problem, in most cases. 

I would start with clipping his nails, then see how the introduction goes.

I can't get over how beautiful he is.


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice about the shirt. I'll try that. Although, I think mainly he just wants out of that garage to go roaming in the house.

I will talk to my vet about the claws...trimming and/or covers. We'll see how that goes.

I find it interesting that the other cats are not paying attention to the scratching at the door. Well, Ellie...the female...tends to run and hide, but she's the one that would try to fight him through the patio door, so I'm not sure what's up with her. She's the one I'm most worried about getting along with him.

This is getting really stressful for me, but I try to stay positive with them because I know they can feel stress from their humans. I just hope he doesn't come in like a big bully and/or they don't act that way toward him either.

Thank you again for the compliments.  Here's another pic of him. Is it okay to post pics in here? Or should they go in the pic thread?


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

He's gorgeous! NO advice really since I'm a new cat person but good luck!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Wowzers, is he pretty! Best of luck, I hope it goes well!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Pictures here are fine. :grin:


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Snow Kitty has been secluded in the garage for several days now. We are going to see the vet next Wednesday, so until he gets tested/shots/etc. I cannot start getting him and the other kitties acquainted.

What I'm thinking I might do tho is go ahead and move him from the garage into the spare bedroom upstairs. The other cats' litter box is in there. Would that be a good thing or a bad thing to leave it there? I thought with their scents on/in it then maybe that would help get him ready to meet them. Or would he maybe not want to use it?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Is he using a litter box in the garage?


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh my goodness, what a STUNNING cat. Wow!

I'm so excited that you're taking him in (and it sounds like he's really excited, too!) 

Is it possible for you to put him in a spare room that your cats are not using? That way he's warm and can get used to being in your house 24/7. 

I worry about him using your other cats' litter box because it may turn out that he is FeLv+, which can be transferred through mutual litter box usage....is that a valid concern, experts? I'm still pretty new to cats, so I don't know.

Good luck!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

He is amazing!! What a beautiful guy!

Just wanted to throw something at the clawed cats living with declawed cats concern. I'm one of those mixed households Marie mentioned, and like you, I was freaked out to mix them up. But I got good advice here, and I went ahead and did it. Samantha is my only declawed cat (I adopted her that way). Even declawed, she is alpha cat in this house. I've never had a problem, unless it was _my _screw-up, which would consist of me being lazy and putting off cutting Rochelle's and Alice's nails, letting them get a tad too long, and then finding little scabs on Samantha's neck from when they play together.  I always feel so terrible about that.


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

To answer the first question, yes, Snow Kitty is using the litter box in the garage. He went to it right away when I first put him in there, and he's using it regularly.

Thanks for the advice on the claws issue too. I'm still not sure what to do, but I'll see what my vet has to say.

I am going to move Snow Kitty to the spare room upstairs this weekend. He should like that better. I'm not sure the other two cats will like it tho! 

And good thinking about the litter box. I guess I'll just move it out of the room and put his from the garage up there for him. Slow and steady, that's the way to do this.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm also of no help whatsoever, but have to say that is one *beautiful* cat. I really hope everything goes well and you can start the process of introducing him inside the house. Just think, his lot in life is already much better than it would have been by having him in the garage, so you've already taken a big step in the right direction for him. You're doing more than most people would.


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

October said:


> I'm also of no help whatsoever, but have to say that is one *beautiful* cat. I really hope everything goes well and you can start the process of introducing him inside the house. Just think, his lot in life is already much better than it would have been by having him in the garage, so you've already taken a big step in the right direction for him. You're doing more than most people would.


Thanks! And actually, the garage is one step up too. I've been taking care of him outside for a year now. That's why his name is Snow Kitty (I call him Snowy too), because he braved the snow and ice and rain. Back then he wouldn't even stop at my patio to eat, and look how far we've come! 

And thanks to everyone saying how pretty he is.  I have to say, all of the pics and banners of your kitties are beautiful as well!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Just wondered what part of the country you're in? I do think about the ferals and strays when the weather gets cold. Poor things. You think our indoor cats hate thunderstorms? How about the outdoor cats? :-(

You've been very patient with Snowy and I think it's going to pay off bigtime.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

He is a beautiful cat. 

As far as the litter box goes, when you move him to the bedroom I would keep both the litter box from the garage and the other one in there. That way he can get more used to the other cats scent and still have his own if he prefers it. Its always best to have more than one litter box anyway. Just don't let your other cats use the same litter box until the vet clears him.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

He's beautiful!! You take great pictures.


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

I am in southern Indiana, so we do get some cold and snow. I will post some more pics of him later in the pic thread from when he first started coming around in the snow. 

I hope this all works out. I have a whole picture in my head of everything going well. And then there's that other horrible picture of it not working. Like if all three of them get mad and pee everywhere! Or fight all the time. The last thing I want to do is upset the current kitty residents.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

More often than not, cats will get used to each other over time, if you take things at their pace, and you seem to have lots of patience. Granted, some cats just can't get along, but I wouldn't worry about the worst case scenario at this early juncture. Bringing him inside and putting him in a spare room for now is a good idea. That will give all three cats a little longer to get used to each other's scents. Good luck!


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement. 

One thing I'm afraid of tho is...one of the other cats, Ellie, has allergies and her nose is congested all the time. I'm afraid she won't even be able to smell Snow Kitty's scent and that will make it harder on her to adjust to him. Cricket already sniffs me when I've been around Snow Kitty, but Ellie doesn't notice.


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Over the weekend I successfully moved Snow Kitty to the upstairs spare bedroom/computer room. He seems to like it much better...way less meowing and trying to get out. I like it better too because it's easier for me to get in and out of there, plus I don't have to sit cramped up on the garage floor with him. :lol: I can sit on the futon or at the desk. And he loves to sit on the window perch and look outside. 

I decided to move the other cats' litter box out and put Snow Kitty's in. So far the other cats are fine with having it in another spot. I'm sure they realize something is up, but they aren't quite sure what it is. Cricket can smell Snow Kitty on me and under the door, but Ellie can't because of her allergies.

What might be a good way for them to "see" each other before getting them together? Just crack the door a little so they can see and sniff? Maybe enough for a paw to get through?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Smokey596 said:


> What might be a good way for them to "see" each other before getting them together? Just crack the door a little so they can see and sniff? Maybe enough for a paw to get through?


That would work...just make sure none of them can enter or exit...perhaps use door stoppers either side. Also, I would feed the cats on either side of the door to Snow Kitty's room and do some scent exchanges prior to letting them see each other. It sounds like everything is going very well!


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, I took Snow Kitty to the vet today, and the biggest news is...he's a she! :lol: Also, she is about three years old and is very healthy. All of her tests came back clean and she got her shots. It looks like she isn't spayed, so I'll have that done when we go back for her booster shots in a few weeks.

For now she will stay in her own room. Once she's fixed I will start the process of getting her into the rest of the house with the other cats. I still am not sure what to do about her claws, but the vet said it wouldn't hurt to try the claw covers at first and see if there is even going to be any major scrapping among them. She said once Snow Kitty is fixed there may not be any issues with them getting along. So we'll see.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, that's a surprise! I'm glad to hear she's healthy. I agree with your vet...either use the covers or keep the nails trimmed and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------

